# carpet Vs wooden floor in nursery?



## ready2Bmum

Hi, I'm just looking for a little advice.
We are doing our nursery at the moment. I really wanted to put a carpet in the room to make it cosy and soft for crawling/playing. However some people I work with said it would be a waste of money as many babies are born with allergies etc.
So we changed plan and decided on a new wooden floor. Then my SIL was over today and she said if she was doing her nursery again shed put carpet down!!

Can anyone advise which would be best? Does it matter?

Thanks for any responses :flower:


----------



## Ruth 1980

I didn't have a choice and there is wooden floor in dd's room, but I love a good carpet! :haha:
Here's my pro's and cons list:
Wooden floor pro's:
1) easy to wipe up poo, pee, vomit spillages
2) Yes probably less allergenic
Wooden floor cons:
1) your feet are freezing in winter when you've padded in barefoot to comfort them, or when ur sitting down bf'ing
2) harder for them for crawling.
3) more bumps on the head when they're new to their feet

Carpet pro's:
Warm feet, helps crawling, soft landing
Carpet cons:
A nightmare to get vomit out of!

Good luck with your decision! And the birth of your baby :) x


----------



## Yipee

Given the choice, I would always pick wooden floors. They're just so much cleaner. Even daily vacuuming doesn't make a carpet clean; it just picks up some of the dust and other debris. You have to actually carpet shampoo or steam-clean to get them clean, and that's not something I'd want to do very often.

I would choose a wood floor with a small, cozy rug in the middle (small enough to wash in the washing machine periodically) and just wear slippers or socks if the floor is cold. 

If the nursery will be the baby's room for a long time, they will also probably be making all kinds of different messes as they get older, and wood is just a better investment in that way.


----------



## SIEGAL

I live in a rental and after two years the carpets got so gross from a eating, peeing, vomiting, spilling baby I cried I wanted to move when the lease was up if landlord won't let us rip it up. I paid $1000 out of pocket to put down fake wood floors in just the living room for just a year lease. It's the best decision I ever made - now that she is potty training I cleaned up 2 poops on floor and at least 6 pees, numerous spilled drinks and food in just two weeks without crying about how filthy my floor looks. Maybe I'll finally invite friends for a play date now.
You just need paper towel and throw rugs you can wash. 

If only I could afford to do our bedroom...


----------



## Larkspur

Wooden floor with a couple of big soft throw rugs that can be easily cleaned or replaced in a couple of years would be my call.


----------



## lozzy21

Carpet, makes the room warmer


----------



## steph.

Wooden floors are better with a baby/toddler around. They may have poo explosions, leaky nappies, vomit, and when they are older spill drinks,food. It would be hard to keep clean and hygienic.

We have wooden floors and have bought a big rug from ikea for $50, if it gets ruined we can easily replace it.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thank you all so much for your responses. The general opinion seems to be wooden floor, so I think we'll stick to that plan with a rug. 
Thank you all for your help! :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## MissRhead

I've moved quite abit so LO has had 3 nurserys 5 including the 2 at my parents and I've had carpet in all of them. From my experience my LO never spent much time in his bedroom anyway so his carpets n,ever got stained or dirty (they've all been cream/white), but whilst he was learning to crawl/walk on wooden floors he would just slip and slide everywhere. This LO's nursery will also be carpeted x


----------



## Princess Lou

We're having white wooden flooring down (goes with the nursery theme) and putting a rug down.

Much easier to clean up and rugs are easier (and cheaper) to replace than carpets.


----------



## Amygdala

Can I throw in a third alternative? I'd highly recommend a treated cork floor. You can buy them as click-lock panels now so they're very easy to put down (and take back up if needed). They're a little "softer" than wood and much warmer. Even in winter, they're cosy enough to walk on barefoot. Spills and accidents are as easy to mop up as on a wooden floor. So you really get the best of both worlds. They can still be a bit slidy for a baby learning to crawl but you might well find they don't spend much time in there anyway. If they do, you can always buy a cheapish rug then.


----------



## bettybee1

Don't know I ended up in this section lol 

But I would recommend wood hard floors all the way am having too replace my carpet as my daughters carpet just stinks now after sick , urine her emoting bottles on the floor it just smell replusive if you want cosy invest in a cheap rug !!! Xxx


----------



## Noo

We have a wooden floor. I remember how often DS used to chuck his bottle over the side of his cot and it'd sit there dripping for age. Stale milk is NOT nice!


----------



## Nela

We went with neither. We bought cheap thick vinyl flooring that looks like wood. :winkwink: Softer, nice to walk on, and easy to cleap. The only problem is that pointy things can tear it (so don't drop something pointy/sharp) and the furniture leave indents but still, for the price, it was well worth it! 

See? Looks like wood :happydance:

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab238/NelaBunneh/House/DSC02102.jpg

We have laminate under it but we have a bathtub in the nursery so I knew any potential water stains could be an issue. Also, it's cheap laminate so it's quite easy to scratch. Proper wooden floors are expensive and I'd still be concerned about maintenance. Carpet is a no-no for me as I have allergies and asthma and loads of pets. I just don't see it being very practical maintenance wise. If I HAD to choose between the two, I think I would pick wood/laminate with a rug in an area for kiddo to have a softer spot to play on.


----------

